# VFD Training



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Geeze, you are 3 days too late! 
I just conducted a "VFD-101" course in Redding last Thursday sponsored by Rexel at the Builders Exchange building, we had over 30 attendees. I doubt they will do another one this year, but if the demand is there, they might. In most of the places I have done this, people who attend go back and generate demand from their coworkers so I end up coming back in a few months. This was the first one we have done in Redding though, they thought there would not be enough interest. Usually we have 12-18 attendees, but the interest was higher than they thought, that's why they had to rent a bigger room. If we missed enough people and the word spreads, it may happen. The other thing I've noticed that happens is that competitors hear about it and want in on the action, so they host their own versions. They don't get me though... 

I'm pretty sure Rexel will be organizing another one to be held at the Colusa Casino this spring, they have ask me for my availability. I know it's not as close to you, but a lot closer than Sacramento.


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

JRaef said:


> Geeze, you are 3days too late! I just conducted a "VFD-101" course in Redding last Thursday sponsored by Rexel at the Builders Exchange building, we had over 30 attendees. I'm pretty sure Rexel will be organizing another one to be held at the Colusa Casino this spring, they have ask me for my availability. I know it's not as close, but a lot closer than Sacramento.


How long of a course was this. Just wondering if it is worth the trip across the continent to attend if there is another. 

As a side note, I have learned more about VFDs from reading your posts than from any other source around here.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Platt Electric Supply does a fair amount of classes on ABB drive basics and they have lots of locations in Northern California. I've got their ABB guy on speed dial.

https://www.platt.com/PlattU/drives.aspx


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Platt Electric Supply does a fair amount of classes on ABB drive basics and they have lots of locations in Northern California. I've got their ABB guy on speed dial.
> 
> https://www.platt.com/PlattU/drives.aspx


What about so.cal..:001_huh: PLEASE....


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

ce2two said:


> What about so.cal..:001_huh: PLEASE....


Beats me, dude. My threshold of giving a f*ck about California ends pretty much anywhere south of Mendocino County.


----------

